# hal-0.5.7-r3 - `dbus_connection_disconnect` [SOLVED]

## JaquesStrap

Hi,

Attempts to install hal-0.5.7-r3 fail with the error "undefined reference to `dbus_connection_disconnect'". I understand that dbus_connection_disconnect' needs to be changed to dbus_connection_close', but I don't know where to make this change?

Here's the complete error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lshal.o: In function `main':
> 
> lshal.c.text+0xfa9): undefined reference to `dbus_connection_disconnect'
> ...

 

Any suggestions are appreciated,

-JSLast edited by JaquesStrap on Tue Jan 09, 2007 7:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dan

```
emerge dbus && etc-update
```

```
rm /root/.revdep* && revdep-rebuild
```

```
/etc/init.d/dbus restart
```

```
emerge hal && /etc/init.d/hald restart
```

----------

## JaquesStrap

dcoats, thanks for the suggestion. I tried your suggestion, but end up with the same failure. I tried switching up the order of your suggestions just in case but had the same result.

```

emerge dbus && etc-update

```

```

/etc/init.d/dbus restart

```

```

rm /root/.revdep* && revdep-rebuild

```

What I find is the first thing revdep-rebuild attempts to compile hal, which of course fails. Is there any way I can manually edit a file to get past this?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> creating hal-get-property
> 
> /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare   -o hal-set-property  hal_set_property.o -ldbus-1   ../libhal/libhal.la
> ...

 

----------

## Dan

```
echo sys-apps/hal ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

or could be safer since i know 0.5.7.1-r2 works and we cant be sure about future versions

```
echo  <=sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r2 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

either way will get you to trying that version

then...

```
emerge hal
```

```
rm /root/.revdep* && revdep-rebuild
```

```
etc-update
```

```
/etc/init.d/dbus restart
```

```
/etc/init.d/hald restart
```

----------

## JaquesStrap

I went with the first which solved it.

```

echo sys-apps/hal ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

hal-0.5.7.1-r2 ended up being installed. 

Thanks for your help,

-JS

----------

## Roums

Same problem, same solution.

Gentoo Rocks !!!

Thanks for your help,

----------

## max2k5

dito! 

Thanks a lot!

max

----------

## webified

I had the same problem with hal-0.5.7.1-r3.

dcoats' solution worked for me too.

----------

## manouchk

I confirm the problem with hal-0.5.7-r3

I guess it should be masked soon?

----------

